# weight chart



## hotel4dogs

Rhonda Hovan is a well known breeder here who has contributed huge amounts of money and time to research in cancer prevention in golden retrievers. She has also written many articles, which are published on vet school websites, etc. 
Here's her article on puppy weights. She is considered by many to be quite an authority on golden retrievers and their puppies. This article happens to be on someone else's website, but it is Rhonda's article.

http://www.jrsgoldenangels.com/slowgrow.html

oh, and Sasha is toooo cute for words!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just did the conversion from Kg to Lbs. and actually your puppy is over what Rhonda recommends for that age but very very close.


----------



## Golden Leo

Is this for goldens?
I am very surprised as my puppy is 5 months old and in this chart he would have to weight 30 pounds, that is 13 kilos. I can't imagine how would he looked like if he would have 13 kilos! He had 7kg (15.4 lbs) at 8 weeks. He's now 22 kg, that would be 48.4 lbs. 
I guess this chart can't be used on all goldens.


----------



## hotel4dogs

She's a pretty well respected authority, but I'm sure no chart can be applied to all goldens. Each dog is different. I'm sure it's just a guideline. I do see after 4 months she says it's okay to let them grow faster, and your puppy is really 22 weeks old, which makes a slight difference but not a big one.




Golden Leo said:


> Is this for goldens?
> I am very surprised as my puppy is 5 months old and in this chart he would have to weight 30 pounds, that is 13 kilos. I can't imagine how would he looked like if he would have 13 kilos! He had 7kg (15.4 lbs) at 8 weeks. He's now 22 kg, that would be 48.4 lbs.
> I guess this chart can't be used on all goldens.


----------



## Golden Leo

I didn't say that she's wrong, I'm just saying that it isn't for all goldens 
Yes, Pavo is 22 weeks old but still it's 9 kg difference. But he has really big bones.
Do your goldens have 13 kg at 20 weeks? Then I guess they're smaller at that age or have lighter bones? Could you please post a photo if you have? Sorry for my curiosity, I love all goldens and I'm trying to learn as much as I can, and I find this very interesting.
On this photo Pavo is exactly 20 weeks and about 20 kg. I don't know how would he be if he had 7 kg less.


----------



## SoGolden

*age and weight*



Golden Leo said:


> I didn't say that she's wrong, I'm just saying that it isn't for all goldens
> Yes, Pavo is 22 weeks old but still it's 9 kg difference. But he has really big bones.
> Do your goldens have 13 kg at 20 weeks? Then I guess they're smaller at that age or have lighter bones? Could you please post a photo if you have? Sorry for my curiosity, I love all goldens and I'm trying to learn as much as I can, and I find this very interesting.
> On this photo Pavo is exactly 20 weeks and about 20 kg. I don't know how would he be if he had 7 kg less.


Beautful pup! My Harry was weighed recently. At 23 weeks he was 52 lbs. He's a big boy and quite tall too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

wow, please don't ever be sorry for curiosity!! 
I don't know how much my Tito weighed at that age, I think he was pretty close to Rhonda's guidelines but I think he's a smaller dog than your gorgeous Pavo is. I could maybe look at his vet records later and see. Right now he's 20 months, 23-1/2 inches tall, and weighs 67 pounds. 
Here are some photos. The first 2 were taken at about 5-1/2 months, so you can see much less bone than your Pavo. Please excuse the photos, he wasn't stacked up just standing in the yard, but you can see his bones and weight. We have such horrible problems with hips, elbows, ACLs and cancer here in the States so I try to keep my puppies very very lean.
the last 2 were taken a couple months ago. He's filled out even more since then in the head and chest, so I think you can see a big difference between then and now. 
I haven't looked at the older photos in a long time. It's hard to tell it's even the same dog, no???
Did you read Rhonda's article? It's very interesting. 



Golden Leo said:


> I didn't say that she's wrong, I'm just saying that it isn't for all goldens
> Yes, Pavo is 22 weeks old but still it's 9 kg difference. But he has really big bones.
> Do your goldens have 13 kg at 20 weeks? Then I guess they're smaller at that age or have lighter bones? Could you please post a photo if you have? Sorry for my curiosity, I love all goldens and I'm trying to learn as much as I can, and I find this very interesting.
> On this photo Pavo is exactly 20 weeks and about 20 kg.


----------



## Tinsley

OMGOSH!! Roo is 17 weeks and he weighs THIRTY SEVEN (37!) lbs!!! Does it make any difference that he's an english retriever?!


----------



## Golden Leo

SoGolden  thank you!
h4d, I read the article, I know we have same problems in Europe and we also keep them a bit thiner. But I guess 50 lbs is thin for europeans  But I must admit that he's very surprising me, he always has a body of grown up dog, in this stage he's a bit longer but still very proportional. My older one had very funny stages of growing- he had too long legs, too big head, ears like Dumbo...
Our goldens (male) usualy weight about 77-88 lbs when they completley grow up ( if they have big bones). My 3 years old golden has 82 lbs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think your dogs must be a tad bigger than ours, especially in bone structure. Our standard calls for the males to be 65-75 pounds when mature and in "hard working condition". 
I love those awkward stages of growing! They look so comical!




Golden Leo said:


> SoGolden  thank you!
> h4d, I read the article, I know we have same problems in Europe and we also keep them a bit thiner. But I guess 50 lbs is thin for europeans  But I must admit that he's very surprising me, he always has a body of grown up dog, in this stage he's a bit longer but still very proportional. My older one had very funny stages of growing- he had too long legs, too big head, ears like Dumbo...
> Our goldens (male) usualy weight about 77-88 lbs when they completley grow up ( if they have big bones). My 3 years old golden has 82 lbs.


----------



## skj

Hi Max is now 8 months and is over 70 LB, he is an English Cream golden. His Vet says he is not overweight but this is my first dogso not sure, any thoughts ?


----------



## OutWest

When Tucker was growing (like a weed!)' I used this chart to make sure he was growing appropriately:Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts 

I also used/use this chart to make sure he stays in good condition: Purina.Com | Dog | Caring | Understanding your Dog's Body Condition

Referring to both these tools as your dog grows will help you a lot, but in general if your pup is eating appropriately and getting lots of exercise, he will grow into his genetic potential.


----------



## CStrong73

hotel4dogs said:


> Rhonda Hovan is a well known breeder here who has contributed huge amounts of money and time to research in cancer prevention in golden retrievers. She has also written many articles, which are published on vet school websites, etc.
> Here's her article on puppy weights. She is considered by many to be quite an authority on golden retrievers and their puppies. This article happens to be on someone else's website, but it is Rhonda's article.
> 
> slowgrow
> 
> oh, and Sasha is toooo cute for words!


Wow! This article makes me think Rocket is a monster puppy. When I look at him, he is actually quite lean right now. You can feel every rib, and he's got a definite waist when viewed from above, and a noticeable tuck-up. When he stretches out he looks downright skinny. But he's about 10lbs over the weight for his age in this article! He's 16/17 weeks and weighs 36lbs.


----------



## Maverick James

CStrong73 said:


> Wow! This article makes me think Rocket is a monster puppy. When I look at him, he is actually quite lean right now. You can feel every rib, and he's got a definite waist when viewed from above, and a noticeable tuck-up. When he stretches out he looks downright skinny. But he's about 10lbs over the weight for his age in this article! He's 16/17 weeks and weighs 36lbs.


Just took Murdock for his rabies shot on Wednesday and at 18 weeks/4months&2days he was 39lbs. Looks like our pups are on the same weight track.


----------



## Jennifer1

When Kenzie was 16wks she was 26lbs


----------



## inge

Liza is 21 weeks and 37 lbs.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly was also 26 lbs at 16 weeks. At her 8 month mark (35 weeks) she weighed 47 lbs.


----------



## Laurie

At 10.5 weeks, Lexx weighed 32 pounds. He'll be 4 months old next week. I'm guessing he's now around 35 pounds.........and he's on the lean side.


----------



## Maggies mom

Briggs is 4 months old and weighs 42.5 pounds... hes very lean and long legged...


----------



## quietpoet2004

We were told that Toby is 6 weeks, we were also told he was 8 weeks..... Vet thinks somewhere around 6....... he was 4.8 lbs at the vet on Tuesday.


----------



## Wendi

The article doesn't take gender into consideration and that doesn't seem right, but I am not an expert.

Roxxi weighs 24.2 lbs at 15 weeks so over weight according to the article. I asked when she had her shots if she was too thin and they said no, geez if she was any thinner she would look like I starved her. I was told her weight looked good.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Wendi said:


> The article doesn't take gender into consideration and that doesn't seem right, but I am not an expert.
> 
> Roxxi weighs 24.2 lbs at 15 weeks so over weight according to the article. I asked when she had her shots if she was too thin and they said no, geez if she was any thinner she would look like I starved her. I was told her weight looked good.


It doesn't mean she is overweight. It just means she is growing faster than puppies raised on the slow growth plan. The puppies not on the plan are taller and bigger (not fatter) than the puppies that are on the plan.


----------

